# Transforming Ammo



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Has anyone used ammo that transforms after it leaves the pouch? I'm thinking of shapes that would tumble and 'open up' to transfer more damage than it's original size. Kind of like shotgun spread but in one piece. Any ideas? I image something that opens up with tiny barbs or hooks.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

We joked about it back in THIS THREAD







, but I don't know if anyone's tried anything like that. Given the moderate velocities and ranges involved in slingshooting, you're probably best off just using lead-filled hex nuts or maybe .38 caliber lead wadcutter bullets if you want the potential to cause more damage than a round ball (but still want more predictability than a stone).


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

If you want the pellet to shatter or transform that's not hard. If you want it to expand, you'll need to control impact orientation. I posted about oval fin-stabilised ammo before - I can fire it from a regular pouch and get it to impact end on every time. However, I'm not sure there is sufficient energy to make this expansion useful. All these special ammo types are potentially more dangerous to the shooter and I recommend you stick to regular round ammo and focus on accuracy and consistency.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Well thats an interesting concept- first thing that comes to mind- a semi-moulten lead shooter. Splat! Joerg what ya reckon? :-D


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I've used paintball that splatters on impact.

I've shot acorns that MAY have turned into trees in later years.


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

ERdept said:


> I've used paintball that splatters on impact.
> 
> I've shot acorns that MAY have turned into trees in later years.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

When I was a kid, I would take a small piece of tin foil and fill it with regular bbs. Then I would enclose the bbs like a pouch not much bigger than one inch by one inch round. Then put the tinfoil pouch in the slingshot pouch and shoot it. From the force of the tubes, the tin foil would just fall off and you would have the effect of a scatter gun. We would shoot birds on the fly. Frogman


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Ooooh, now that I think of it, we used to, AS KIDS, get m-80's or cherry bombs (large firecrackers), tape them to rocks, light and slingshot them over to neighbors yards.


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Kids hey-


----------



## phoghat (Jun 17, 2011)

frogman said:


> When I was a kid, I would take a small piece of tin foil and fill it with regular bbs. Then I would enclose the bbs like a pouch not much bigger than one inch by one inch round. Then put the tinfoil pouch in the slingshot pouch and shoot it. From the force of the tubes, the tin foil would just fall off and you would have the effect of a scatter gun. We would shoot birds on the fly. Frogman


That actually sounds interesting, I'm giving it a try.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

how about a mini lead filled bean bag? it'l flatten on impact


----------



## MesquiteFork (Jan 11, 2010)

Years ago I made mini bolos, connected at center by fishing cables. I used washers so they could open once leaving the pouch. Would give decent 6 inch spread, but quite erratic in flight. Haven't tried it in a while.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Mini bolos, 6 inches, the images that creates. What about using 50 Cal lead ammo with steel fishing leader?


----------

